# What made you go Water Cooling?



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 8, 2012)

Im thinking about starting a little water cooling project and putting my 680 on water. Just wanted to here from you guys why you switched from air to water. Vote in the Poll, and please give some insight.

Thanks,

Phenomater


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 8, 2012)

All of the above and overclocking.

I voted cooling because thats generally what water cooling is for.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2012)

I didn't vote because you can only choose one category.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I didn't vote because you can only choose one category.



I voted, but agree with MT Alex: I went because of cooling & quietness.  I've been doing this so long, when I started parts didn't look bad-ass


----------



## Feänor (Oct 8, 2012)

I voted for cooling, but i can answer with one word: folding.

1-More overclock means more PPD, and more heat.
2-More heat means more cooling.
3-More cooling means more overclocking headroom.
4-Return to step 1, rinse and repeat until your wallet and/or wife cannot take it anymore.


----------



## Sinzia (Oct 8, 2012)

Quieter and looks damn cool too for me.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 8, 2012)

Cooling for more overclocking and the lack of cooler noises other than a few fans that blend into the background noise.


Plus 34C on my GPU core is insanity under load. 




I'm never going back to air coolers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah all of the above...except the last one.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 8, 2012)

Outback Bronze said:


> All of the above and overclocking.
> 
> I voted cooling because thats generally what water cooling is for.



Ditto on that.  Also noise, albeit _not_ when I have my 3x 120mm rad fans on high, lol.

I also like to play with upper limits of unstable OC'ing (bragging rights), had my C2D over 5Ghz into windows.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 8, 2012)

All of everyone else's all of the above (except MM).

Plus it's a good way to challenge yourself with a layout and choice of components.

However, noise was my main reason.  And I don't think I'll go back to air.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been using the same overbuilt waterloop for 3-4 years now. Minor updates with waterblocks other than that it runs wonderfully. I went to water because it cools better with the 16 highspeed 120mm fans on it sound is not a reason for me...while still quieter than the air cooler on my VGA card it isn't by much.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2012)

I voted for cooling. It is nice to have the extra headroom for over clocking without having to worry about temps as much as air cooling (obviouisly still have to pay attention to temps).
However I have to agree with MM as well. I am 42 and may be able to retire at 60 (so I hope). But I do need to take measures so that I can do so


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2012)

i did it for cooling


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2012)

One reason! WCG


----------



## trickson (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks for sure, cooling power most important, nice and quiet.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 8, 2012)

Boredom


----------



## trickson (Oct 8, 2012)

Also it is just plain fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks mostly to be honest, especially for videocards. I had a WC'd CPU a long time ago and it was great and no real issues. Was able to take parts in and out of the comp pretty easily. But now with dual WC'd cards in my comp, I never tinker wit hit, since keeping those cards together to not break that loop is just such a pain. 

Of course for the extra cooling I went with it as well. But I always had pretty great luck on air anyways, so it didn't factor into it a ton.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Oct 8, 2012)

mostly the cooling, the loop i have now is marginally nosier than it was when it was air cooled (the pump only goes down to 1500 rpm, still audible). But if i was till on air my processor would probably still be going at the standard 2,66 GHz and not on 3,7 GHz and doing it just as silently as 2,66 GHz.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 8, 2012)

Neither reason, RAM clearance issues... that and a 20% discount. I don't think it's quieter though, it's slightly noisier under load.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 8, 2012)

I went water cooling for a year. Its not worth the effort and worries about it leaking OR the pump dieing. The days of needing water to get decent clocks to play high end games are over. Everything is a port. 

I went water cooling because I thought it seemed cool to do. It was waste of time I later realized. Thats my case however.


----------



## trickson (Oct 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I went water cooling for a year. Its not worth the effort and worries about it leaking OR the pump dieing. The days of needing water to get decent clocks to play high end games are over. Everything is a port.
> 
> I went water cooling because I thought it seemed cool to do. It was waste of time I later realized. Thats my case however.



The reason is you never took the time to get the really good water parts. It is a failing for many. I bought top of the line ( At that time and now IMHO) water cooling parts. I also made sure I used things that are tried and true for keeping leaks out and the water always in and flowing. It has never been a problem for me now and I have had mine for 6 years now and the pump? Still as good as the day I got it. Not even gave it a second though about it going out. But every one has has there ups and downs with water cooling.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Neither reason, RAM clearance issues... that and a 20% discount. I don't think it's quieter though, it's slightly noisier under load.



That's not the type of water cooling we are talking about.  Custom loops, not all in one units.  With an AIO unit, I'm sure it is noisier, and I doubt temps are much better than a high end air cooler.



trickson said:


> It has never been a problem for me now and I have had mine for 6 years now and the pump? Still as good as the day I got it. Not even gave it a second though about it going out. But every one has has there ups and downs with water cooling.



That's right, most laing type pumps, with the ceramic bearing, are rated for 50,000 hours of use.  That's 5.7 years running 24/7.  There is no reason at all to worry about a pump dying.  Hell, if by some stroke of luck a pump did die, your cpu will shut down after it hits it's built in safety temp.


----------



## trickson (Oct 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's not the type of water cooling we are talking about.  Custom loops, not all in one units.  With an AIO unit, I'm sure it is noisier, and I doubt temps are much better than a high end air cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, most laing type pumps, with the ceramic bearing, are rated for 50,000 hours of use.  That's 5.7 years running 24/7.  There is no reason at all to worry about a pump dying.  Hell, if by some stroke of luck a pump did die, your cpu will shut down after it hits it's built in safety temp.



It also has a lot to do with the type of fluid you use as well as there are many opinions on what to use. It is a time consuming challenge and has really payed off for me too. I haven't had to spend one dime on cooling for years no need. And when I do the WB is all I need to change.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2012)

AIO units are great and offer better performance than pretty much all air coolers. It all depends on the CPU too. My 2500K never got too hot and I have a H60 sitting on it at 4.7ghz. Ivy Bridge chips are another story. IHS to die contact isn't very good and no naturally aspirated cooling(air or water) is going to fix that.

I originally got into water cooling for the cooling benefits over air. I had a E8400 at the time and while it could clock like a boss not using an insane amount of voltage, temps got high. Water cooling gave me the ability to run those clocks 24/7 while keeping temps well below standard air operating temperature. 

With the speed of today's hardware, water cooling isn't as necessary as I believe it once was with the exception, possibly of GPU's. Reference coolers can be noisy and temps can get high. Watercooling solves that. 

I also like the way it looks, it's fun to build and configure and I occasionally have money to burn. So I vote for all of the above.

*I've also run nothing but distilled water. Never had a hardware/pump issue. I do make sure to keep my computer out of the sun, use opaque tubing (both to avoid algae) and flush it every 6 months or so.


----------



## radrok (Oct 8, 2012)

I often take my MO-RA3 out for a walk cause it's just plain sexy.

I also WC for performance of course


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 8, 2012)

The main reason I went with custom water cooling was noise.  My stock 6950 blower fan was fine unless you stressed.  Then it sound like I was sitting on the wing of a jet.

I had Echo CoolIt on the CPU, replaced that with block from XSPC RS240 kit and added a block to the graphics card.

But I didn't have to do it just because of that.  I could have deal with the noise other ways.

The desire to try something I hadn't tried before was growing.  And this was the excuse.  Now I'm hooked.  W/C is fun. And it is a lot quieter.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> The main reason I went with custom water cooling was noise.  My stock 6950 blower fan was fine unless you stressed.  Then it sound like I was sitting on the wing of a jet.
> 
> I had Echo CoolIt on the CPU, replaced that with block from XSPC RS240 kit and added a block to the graphics card.
> 
> ...



not to mention i really like to touch shiny copper things.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> not to mention i really like to touch shiny copper things.



Kinda goes without saying, don't it.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> i did it for cooling



I did it for the nookie


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> AIO units are great and offer better performance than pretty much all air coolers. It all depends on the CPU too. My 2500K never got too hot and I have a H60 sitting on it at 4.7ghz. Ivy Bridge chips are another story. IHS to die contact isn't very good and no naturally aspirated cooling(air or water) is going to fix that.



Now that has me slightly confused about deciding to upgrade or not.  Averagelly (is that a word?) speaking, can I expect better 24/7 overclocking on Ivy Bridge with a good water rig compared to a good aircooler?  Or should I be expecting to remove the IHS to accomplish that?  ... or just a screw it and hope Haswell is the answer?


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 8, 2012)

I want liquid cooling


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Now that has me slightly confused about deciding to upgrade or not.  Averagelly (is that a word?) speaking, can I expect better 24/7 overclocking on Ivy Bridge with a good water rig compared to a good aircooler?  Or should I be expecting to remove the IHS to accomplish that?  ... or just a screw it and hope Haswell is the answer?



I would say yes, but the difference isn't as much as previous generation CPU's. There's a decent difference between air and water but between say a modest water kit and something more extreme, there won't be much of a difference.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> I would say yes, but the difference isn't as much as previous generation CPU's. There's a decent difference between air and water but between say a modest water kit and something more extreme, there won't be much of a difference.



I don't want my investment in W/C to go to waste, so I can get say 4.8 on water and 4.5 on air (with better temps of course), I'd be happy.

So... there's my answer: Better Overclocking!


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> 4.8 on water and 4.5 on air



That seems about right as long as the CPU you get isn't a total heat monster.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> That seems about right as long as the CPU you get isn't a total heat monster.



Yea, the caveat with any CPU and Overclocking is it's luck of the draw.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> AIO units are great and offer better performance than pretty much all air coolers. It all depends on the CPU too. My 2500K never got too hot and I have a H60 sitting on it at 4.7ghz. Ivy Bridge chips are another story. IHS to die contact isn't very good and no naturally aspirated cooling(air or water) is going to fix that.
> 
> I originally got into water cooling for the cooling benefits over air. I had a E8400 at the time and while it could clock like a boss not using an insane amount of voltage, temps got high. Water cooling gave me the ability to run those clocks 24/7 while keeping temps well below standard air operating temperature.
> 
> ...




I agree about the aio units, they are less hassle for those who dont want/have the time or money to go full custom water cooling etc, and are quieter , i got my  120x aio idling at 14-16c atm on ib i5. only a single fan on it too,


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2012)

I originally wanted water cooling because of how awesome it looked, saw a lot of amazing water setups, which is why I voted looks bad ass. However, I originally got an H60 when overclocking my 1090t to manage temps, as my zalman cooler just couldn't handle it anymore. Then, after getting my 2600k, I switched to a custom loop to improve again, as well as include my graphics cards. 

It does take more work and more money, but it's enjoyable. Now that I have a decent setup with quiet fans, it's a very quiet system, much quieter than air, usually only hearing the pump 

I say go for it, you have money's flowing anyway


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2012)

Done right, watercooling offers significantly better cooling, with lower noise, if you assemble your own loop.


Loops design and component choice can be a big task though, and many things can go wrong. It does also increase the overall maintainance required, but not in a big way, to me.


I got into watercooling because I wanted more speed. Why did I need more speed out of my PC? I bought the wrong stuff.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I got into watercooling because I wanted more speed. Why did I need more speed out of my PC? I bought the wrong stuff.



My mantra... speed and stability.  Ok... from you, I'm clutching the edge of my seat to know what the "wrong stuff" is.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I voted, but agree with MT Alex: I went because of cooling & quietness.  I've been doing this so long, when I started parts didn't look bad-ass



I pretty much go with Alex and Ski on this as well. I voted for the cooling, as that is usually the main reason however it is much quieter than air coolers. At least most of the time.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Done right, watercooling offers significantly better cooling, with lower noise, if you assemble your own loop.
> 
> 
> Loops design and component choice can be a big task though, and many things can go wrong. It does also increase the overall maintainance required, but not in a big way, to me.
> ...



Haha! We all have done that before surely lol!!!


----------



## Asylum (Oct 9, 2012)

There is only one real answer to this question.

That would be overclocking.

Why would you bother setting up water cooling if your not going to overclock.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 9, 2012)

Asylum said:


> There is only one real answer to this question.
> 
> That would be overclocking.
> 
> Why would you bother setting up water cooling if your not going to overclock.



Well, I guess that's true. If not overclocking you probably won't be dealing with noise and heat.

But W/C just looks cool too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just watched a video of a guy checking temps of his newly water cooled 680, and it was running at 36c in Unigine Benchmark. That is fricking awesome!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

I was bored and made a list of parts id get if I went water.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2012)

Check your tubing size (1/2-3/4) and comp fitting sizes (1/2-5/8), as they need to be the same.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Check your tubing size (1/2-3/4) and comp fitting sizes (1/2-5/8), as they need to be the same.



nope, that 5/8 is the full outside width, it wont be the same as the tubing, as compression fittings are just fatter all together.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> nope, that 5/8 is the full outside width, it wont be the same as the tubing, as compression fittings are just fatter all together.



We will see, perhaps I'm mistaken. My tubing is 1/2id 3/4od and my fittings are 1/2id 3/4od, and I don't see them fitting any other way.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> We will see, perhaps I'm mistaken. My tubing is 1/2id 3/4od and my fittings are 1/2id 3/4od, and I don't see them fitting any other way.



Are yours compression fittings?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

While holding my compression fittings in my hands I can tell you that you are wrong.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2012)

Like I said, that 355 is a lot noisier than a DDC-1.  For such a small loop just get the XSPC with the pump already in it for $50 and be done with it.  Besides that, there is absolutely no reason to buy a 355 now that the 35X is out.

EDIT:  Yup, wrong fittings Young Shaver.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Are yours compression fittings?



Yes, black enzotechs


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Like I said, that 355 is a lot noisier than a DDC-1.  For such a small loop just get the XSPC with the pump already in it for $50 and be done with it.  Besides that, there is absolutely no reason to buy a 355 now that the 35X is out.



I was talking to Erocker, and he said he can't hear shit out of his 355.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I was talking to Erocker, and he said he can't hear shit out of his 355.



Mine was not any louder than my D4 and D5 vario, but the DDC1T I have is quiter.


Also read the title of your fittings before telling people they are wrong.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I was talking to Erocker, and he said he can't hear shit out of his 355.



Whatever, dude.  Like I said, buying a 355 instead of a 35X is asinine, especially since all you need is a DDC-1.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Mine was not any louder than my D4 and D5 vario, but the DDC1T I have is quiter.
> 
> 
> Also read the title of your fittings before telling people they are wrong.
> ...



Well then, what black compression fittings fit my tubing. The ones I have listed are what Erocker linked me to get.



MT Alex said:


> Whatever, dude.  Like I said, buying a 355 instead of a 35X is asinine, especially since all you need is a DDC-1.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/Untitled.jpg




I found the DCC-1

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=33259
I can't stick that pump on my reservior though.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well then, what black compression fittings fit my tubing. The ones I have listed are what Erocker linked me to get.



You seriously couldn't look that up?

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30...on-12_x_58_Compression-Page1.html?id=N3nbJCGq

Start with the black ones there are 6 different ones on that site alone.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I found the DCC-1
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=33259
> I can't stick that pump on my reservior though.




Wrong again...It will work just fine with the reservoir you listed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> You seriously couldn't look that up?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30...on-12_x_58_Compression-Page1.html?id=N3nbJCGq
> 
> Start with the black ones there are 6 different ones on that site alone.



every single one of those fittings are 5/8 OD. Thanks for showing the same shit I was looking at before....

I put the link on the wrong line above cdawall. I know the DCC-1 will work with the res I listed, I was talking about MCP35X that Alex was talking about.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> every single one of those fittings are 5/8 OD. Thanks for showing the same shit I was looking at before....



My mistake hit the wrong link on there site that breaks them down to 1/2 by 3/4"

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30...gs-Compression-12_x_34_Compression-Page1.html

same deal tons of black ones.



Here is the DDC1T for $35 shipped as well. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155400



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I put the link on the wrong line above cdawall. I know the DCC-1 will work with the res I listed, I was talking about MCP35X that Alex was talking about.



Well that makes me less confused now...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> My mistake hit the wrong link on there site that breaks them down to 1/2 by 3/4"
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30...gs-Compression-12_x_34_Compression-Page1.html
> 
> ...



Just PM'ed the seller. Ill buy it if he still has it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2012)

Cooling. Don't care about noise, looks or anything else. Just function.

All I use is distilled water, cheap ass Lowes 1/2" tubing, and flush it every now and then.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just PM'ed the seller. Ill buy it if he still has it.



So did I  I may try and dual pump my mini ITX build or keep it as a spare.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> So did I  I may try and dual pump my mini ITX build or keep it as a spare.



im going to beat you too it!! You already have a pump! i don't!

Oh wait, He has 12 of them. JESUS!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2012)

He's been selling pumps for a while, he probably has more than 1 
Edit 12 FTW lol


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> im going to beat you too it!! You already have a pump! i don't!
> 
> Oh wait, He has 12 of them. JESUS!



I ordered 12 but I pm'd him before you so I win


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I ordered 12 but I pm'd him before you so I win



Do you want to die?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do you want to die?



Meh you are miles and miles away I should be good


----------



## Steevo (Oct 9, 2012)

My computer is on 24/7 unless I am gone on a vacation. Thus the pump runs 24/7. 


I have cleaned out my loop once. I use a mix of high grade industrial anti-freeze, distilled-dionized water, and a tiny drop of antibacterial dish soap. My loop was clean anyway. 


I changed fittings to prevent a small kink in the tubing, but the worst I have had was a tiny leak that left a quarter sized blue (from the moly in the coolant) mark. About a teaspoon of liquid leaked.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 9, 2012)

Just making sure you saw this, since it's only $5 more than the res by itself.  

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=30282

I'd go the DDC route, be it the 350 or 355, but I know a few people who really like this setup.



Wile E said:


> Cooling. Don't care about noise, looks or anything else. Just function.
> 
> All I use is distilled water, cheap ass Lowes 1/2" tubing, and flush it every now and then.



Hey Feller!  Nice to see you around.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Just making sure you saw this, since it's only $5 more than the res by itself.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=30282
> 
> ...



i like the idea of the bay res with the DDC attached to it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 9, 2012)

All but the last option, but I voted for the looks, because I honestly haven't benefited from it all that much in the other two areas.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 9, 2012)

first performance then silent


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> first performance then silent



yeah, I about shat myself when I watched a video of a guy playing with his GTX680 at 1250mhz on water and only hitting 36c in game! I said, "I want Dat!!!"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you guys think I should get angular fittings for the gpu?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2012)

Asylum said:


> There is only one real answer to this question.
> 
> That would be overclocking.
> 
> Why would you bother setting up water cooling if your not going to overclock.



My CPU and GPUs are watercooled but not overclocked.  I don't really see the need to push their performance to the limit when everything I do runs fine.  However, with watercooling they are cool and quiet. 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do you guys think I should get angular fittings for the gpu?



It depends on how you want to run the loop.  Look at my TJ07 build log (link in sig) to see a couple different ways of doing this.  Right now I have a 45-degree fitting coming off the CPU down to the video cards.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 9, 2012)

^ what t-ski says.

Your loop direction needs to be planned prior to buying parts.  You shouldn't need an angled fitting from both linked ends.  What I have found though is rotary fittings are almost indispensable for preventing the tubing from twisting.

I have four 90 degree rotary barbs on my gfx cards (£50 alone!!!).

But if you have the time, money and creativity, water is more than noise and cooling.  It becomes a 'habit'.  

T Ski, pics in watercooling clubhouse mate.  Judge me!!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

Yea the cheap alphacool rotary compression fittings I got work fine no need for expensive ones...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah ive already planned my loop.

Pump/Res > Radiator > GPU block > and back to the pump/res


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah ive already planned my loop.
> 
> Pump/Res > Radiator > GPU block > and back to the pump/res



That's only part of the planning.  There's also figuring out how the tubing will go from one part of the loop to the next.  Sometimes a straight shot doesn't work and an angled fitting will.  Sometimes an angled fitting won't work and a straight will.  Sometimes you have to change the loop completely because something can't go from one to the next like you want it.  I have an extra 120mm rad in my front 5.25" bays mostly to complete a 180-degree turn from my res to my pump.  The ability to move extra heat is a secondary benefit


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> That's only part of the planning.  There's also figuring out how the tubing will go from one part of the loop to the next.  Sometimes a straight shot doesn't work and an angled fitting will.  Sometimes an angled fitting won't work and a straight will.  Sometimes you have to change the loop completely because something can't go from one to the next like you want it.  I have an extra 120mm rad in my front 5.25" bays mostly to complete a 180-degree turn from my res to my pump.  The ability to move extra heat is a secondary benefit



yeah I know, not going into this blind. I know about water cooling haha.

So if I need 45 degree angle fitting id get these.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_346_344&products_id=35026

Can't tell if thatll fit the tubing im getting though.


----------



## bmaverick (Oct 9, 2012)

Cooling capabilities since in the summer there is no AC in my place.


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> That's only part of the planning.  There's also figuring out how the tubing will go from one part of the loop to the next.  Sometimes a straight shot doesn't work and an angled fitting will.  Sometimes an angled fitting won't work and a straight will.  Sometimes you have to change the loop completely because something can't go from one to the next like you want it.  I have an extra 120mm rad in my front 5.25" bays mostly to complete a 180-degree turn from my res to my pump.  The ability to move extra heat is a secondary benefit





MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah I know, not going into this blind. I know about water cooling haha.
> 
> So if I need 45 degree angle fitting id get these.
> 
> ...



I use the 500R llike MxPhenom does, and I forgot to mention if you are going to mount your radiator up top (in the compartment) you will need extensions like these: 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29804


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> I use the 500R llike MxPhenom does, and I forgot to mention if you are going to mount your radiator up top (in the compartment) you will need extensions like these:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29804



okay. yeah i was wondering about extensions. I am also going to modify the case a tiny bit to be able to use an X-Flow rad.

Black!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_346_393_616&products_id=29805


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Just making sure you saw this, since it's only $5 more than the res by itself.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=30282
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just been busy.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2012)

Just about finished up my watercooled SG-05B

Managed to fit a pair of 120mm rads inside of a small mini itx box.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 10, 2012)

ordered the pump from bmaverick.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> ordered the pump from bmaverick.



ordered 26 pumps from bmaverick 






j/k'ing


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 10, 2012)

cdawall said:


> ordered 26 pumps from bmaverick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay,

Montreal, now where does he order and buy his parts from lol


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> okay,
> 
> Montreal, now where does he order and buy his parts from lol



wrong thread


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 10, 2012)

cdawall said:


> wrong thread



yes....very much the wrong thread lol!


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 10, 2012)

Better cooling for better overclocking.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 10, 2012)

And better ocling means more performance for your dollar. A big reason why i looked into it. A midrange buyer who wants upper range performance lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2012)

The pump came today! Thanks bmaverick. Super fast shipping Im going to make a build log when the rest comes at the end of the month


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2747663&posted=1#post2747663

Project log posted!


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 18, 2012)

OCD


----------



## Hood (Oct 19, 2012)

*Air Coolers Suck Wind*

To get free power & speed boost without really stressing the CPU or loud fans, water cooling and overclocking your system is not only recommended but is almost a given with today's cheap fast CPU's and easy all-in-one water cooling kits.  It's a lot cheaper than going with Sandy Bridge Extreme parts and almost as fast with a hefty overclock.  Also, I hated the weight and leverage applied to my motherboard by large air coolers, and always feared cracking the board when I bumped into the cooler.  Now it's all open and clean and non-stressful since I installed the H100.  And yes, it looks cool and high tech.


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 24, 2012)

All the above in the poll but chose the cooling capabilities obviously. You have to admit the badass part as well.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 24, 2012)

All of it. 

But I do love the *almost* silence. 4 Scythe GT 1450rpms and a  swiftech mcp665 do not make much noise, but yes they are audible in a quiet room. I got incredibly tired and angry at reviews I was reading claiming "These (insert fan/gpu cooler etc.) are silent!!!" Only to get them and they were as loud as a blow dryer...

I mean I guess sound is subjective but damn, I once read a review on a 6970 claiming the fan was silent up to 70% before I got one, and good lord, it was a freaking wind tunnel. 

Also, to clear up confusion, the fans on a Corsair H80 are LOUD!!!


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 24, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> All of it.
> 
> But I do love the *almost* silence. 4 Scythe GT 1450rpms and a  swiftech mcp665 do not make much noise, but yes they are audible in a quiet room. I got incredibly tired and angry at reviews I was reading claiming "These (insert fan/gpu cooler etc.) are silent!!!" Only to get them and they were as loud as a blow dryer...
> 
> ...



HAHAHA....Want loud? Click my links for my youtube videos in my sig. I actually make a rad hover to a certain point.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> HAHAHA....Want loud? Click my links for my youtube videos in my sig. I actually make a rad hover to a certain point.



Those aren't even loud or 50w fans for that matter 12v*1.9A=22.8w. Get into the 67dBa 255CFM models they pull 3.9A each. You only have the weaker 180CFM models.


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 24, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Those aren't even loud or 50w fans for that matter 12v*1.9A=22.8w. Get into the 67dBa 255CFM models they pull 3.9A each. You only have the weaker 180CFM models.



Ummm check that again. These ARE 50watts a piece and 4 amps per fan. 6000 RPM and 260 CFM. You can match the number on the fan in the first video to the product number page.

http://canada.newark.com/sanyo-denki-sanace-fans/9sg1212p1g01/axial-fan-120mm-12vdc-4a/dp/96M1757


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> Ummm check that again. These ARE 50watts a piece and 4 amps per fan. 6000 RPM and 260 CFM. You can match the number on the fan in the first video to the product number page.
> 
> http://canada.newark.com/sanyo-denki-sanace-fans/9sg1212p1g01/axial-fan-120mm-12vdc-4a/dp/96M1757



My mistake I only watched the second video clicked on the link and only saw the smaller one. From the video I assumed especially since it barely gets the rad off of the ground.  

I still find it to be odd that those only push 2.9 inH2O. Must be the design. Makes sense why it doesn't pick the rad all the way off the table and the 3.3A nidec's I have do with the the X-flow version of your rad. (nidec's are 3.5 inH2O static pressure, my delta's are even higher)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 24, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> HAHAHA....Want loud? Click my links for my youtube videos in my sig. I actually make a rad hover to a certain point.



Oh my. 

Yes they are loud and definitely push some air, but doesn't all that noise drive you nuts?? Even at low speeds?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Yes they are loud and definitely push some air, but doesn't all that noise drive you nuts?? Even at low speeds?



At 5v my Nidecs are silent at 7v they sound like an ultra Kaze at full, at 12v the knock stuff over and echo, at 15.5v they sound like a jet motor.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL nothing like the fan I sent to Dave 

[YT]927TEqvthFY#t=24s[/YT]


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2012)

I will toss my nidecs at a couple different speeds here in a second 5v, 7v, 12v, and 15.5v


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 25, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Oh my.
> 
> Yes they are loud and definitely push some air, but doesn't all that noise drive you nuts?? Even at low speeds?



Not really.



cdawall said:


> At 5v my Nidecs are silent at 7v they sound like an ultra Kaze at full, at 12v the knock stuff over and echo, at 15.5v they sound like a jet motor.



Basically this!

My fans are PWN fans BUT you cannot simply plug these into your motherboard headers. You have to use the signal wire and RPM wire in the header and the power wires directly to the PSU as there is simply too much power draw and will fry your MoBo.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 25, 2012)

there is a category that is missing - I did it mostly for space - you can fit a waterblock into any build, and then move the rad somewhere else.

My itx rig would not be able to be overclocked without a watercooler.


----------



## Hood (Oct 26, 2012)

Let's not forget the most prevalent reason to water cool - because you cross the invisible line from wannabe to certified 'Enthusiast', and you can go on from there to become an overclocker, a gamer, a modder, or whatever blows your dress up.  But until you take that first step, and risk shorting out your whole rig by introducing liquid to sensitive electronics, you are a nobody in the artificial universe of PC hobbyists.  Hey, I don't make the rules, I'm just sayin'! 
    (Disclaimer: this is an attempt at humor; any similarity to actual reality is purely coincidental)


----------



## Orthello77 (Nov 6, 2012)

The ability to carry heat. In my case outside the house from inside.

Silence.

Better Overclocking potential.

I bought two 7970 lightnings and i had them air cooled for less than 2 hrs .. the noise and high temperatures up to 95c with moderate overclocking mean't i couldn't stand them air cooled for long. I put ek lightning waterblocks on them , then max core temp was 53c with 32c liquid - that was good to about 1250-1275mhz. Now in the chilled rig with -30c liquid and core temps won't display as they are below zero , at 1400mhz now. So yeah i love H20  - with methanol and antifreeze ;-)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well so far im loving water cooling! After a few days, realized made a bad move on rad, buying a thicker double pass 240 in a few weeks. Most likely the Alphacool UT60 240.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well so far im loving water cooling! After a few days, realized made a bad move on rad, buying a thicker double pass 240 in a few weeks. Most likely the Alphacool UT60 240.



Get actual high static pressure fans and it will work great.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Get actual high static pressure fans and it will work great.



My Black Ice rad? 

No, I already dont like it because its loud. A lot of air noise.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My Black Ice rad?
> 
> No, I already dont like it because its loud. A lot of air noise.



Massive 3K ultra kaze fans  and heaphones. If you have some crappy fans and room look into making a shroud it will improve performance and drop the noise a little.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Massive 3K ultra kaze fans  and heaphones. If you have some crappy fans and room look into making a shroud it will improve performance and drop the noise a little.



I don't even have room for that. And Ultra Kaze fans suck TBH. And I have San Ace 120x38mm fans, but they won't fit, and I dont like them. Corsair SP fans are fine.


----------



## Orthello77 (Nov 6, 2012)

Personally the Scyth slipstream 1900s push a lot of air for moderate / low noise. If you are after fans that can really ramp up if needed , hard to go past them.

I have used scyth ultra kazes , great pressure fans for extreme perfomance but yeah .. at 37 db .. they are not at all quiet , 130 cfm though with static pressure. The Slipstreams are rated 110 cfm at 31 db i think ...


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I don't even have room for that. And Ultra Kaze fans suck TBH. And I have San Ace 120x38mm fans, but they won't fit, and I dont like them. Corsair SP fans are fine.



Out of curiosity whats wrong with the ultra kaze fans? I have used them in a couple of builds now only issue I have had with them is they tick undervolted. Good CFM/static pressure (8.2mmH2O vs the 1.29 or 3.1mmH2O depending on the Corsair SP model)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 6, 2012)

Orthello77 said:


> Personally the Scyth slipstream 1900s push a lot of air for moderate / low noise. If you are after fans that can really ramp up if needed , hard to go past them.
> 
> I have used scyth ultra kazes , great pressure fans for extreme perfomance but yeah .. at 37 db .. they are not at all quiet , 130 cfm though with static pressure. The Slipstreams are rated 110 cfm at 31 db i think ...



I wont buy Scythe Slipstream or Ultra Kazes. My friends have had them, and they undervolt horribly, and really aren't built well, and run Sleeve bearings. No thanks.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I wont buy Scythe Slipstream or Ultra Kazes. My friends have had them, and they undervolt horribly, and really aren't built well, and run Sleeve bearings. No thanks.



They are nidec built fans same as the Gentle Typhoons. Not poorly built just don't like undervolting as is the normal with a lot of those fans. Heck my Nidec's barely run at 5v the Delta's wont even start until 7v.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 6, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Get actual high static pressure fans and it will work great.



Yup, 38mm fans are the way to go.  All the hype over 25mm "specialized" fans is just that, hype.  That being said, I got rid of 3 Ultra Kaze fans because they were too damn loud 

High quality 38mms will beat a 25mm every time, in *both *noise and pressure.  Perhaps a lot of that is because they were engineered for REAL industrial purposes, with enthusiast cooling just being an afterthought.


----------



## radrok (Nov 6, 2012)

I honestly can't bear more noise than what a Nidec 1850 RPM produces, they are outright perfect in balance between noise/performance, I've tried lots of other fans but they are too much noisy for my taste and quieter fans don't perform as well.

I'd love to try some San Ace / Delta fans for the lulz tho, can't find em here in Europe btw


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 6, 2012)

I would probably slap these San Ace fans on, but my CPU heatsink is in the way. Can only fit the Corsairs for now.



cdawall said:


> They are nidec built fans same as the Gentle Typhoons. Not poorly built just don't like undervolting as is the normal with a lot of those fans. Heck my Nidec's barely run at 5v the Delta's wont even start until 7v.



Yeah Nidec, but sleeve bearings, and click when undervolting, and I HATE THAT SHIT. Clicking fans get thrown out the window.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, 38mm fans are the way to go.  All the hype over 25mm "specialized" fans is just that, hype.  That being said, I got rid of 3 Ultra Kaze fans because they were too damn loud
> 
> High quality 38mms will beat a 25mm every time, in *both *noise and pressure.  Perhaps a lot of that is because they were engineered for REAL industrial purposes, with enthusiast cooling just being an afterthought.



I think you sent me those Ultra Kaze's  Even at full tilt they are quieter than my Nidec's at 7v (as could be seen in the above video)



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah Nidec, but sleeve bearings, and click when undervolting, and I HATE THAT SHIT. Clicking fans get thrown out the window.



They don't click until you break under 7v and I can live with that. As for the sleeve bearing part MTBF is still 30K hours.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the thread. This resolves my wondering.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL nothing like the fan I sent to Dave
> 
> [YT]927TEqvthFY#t=24s[/YT]



wow, it's like an airplane taking off!


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys, I was thinking of going for the watercooling route (PC gets a mite bit warm for my liking) but I had some questions about it. 

First off, I'm assuming that I can test my loop without having the heat sinks attached to the parts right?

Second, and the most important to me I suppose, I keep hearing that it's higher maintenance than standard air. What kind of maintenance (and problems I suppose) would I expect? Is it essentially the same as changing the water for a fish tank?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2012)

#1 Yes, just use a jumper on a PSU and you can test in or out of the case.

#2 Fan and radiator dust is the only real maintenance, so make them somewhat accessible so you can clean them. Of course case filters and a dust free house helps with the length of time between cleanings, but eventually dust will build and lower performance.

As for maintaining the rest of the loop, if the water starts to look cloudy or funky in any way, you may consider flushing the coolant, but as far as the rest, once its built it is pretty maintenance free.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 26, 2012)

Same thing Sneeky said, but to increase I interval between water changes consider running a 25% coolant mix with deionized water. Stops algae growth as a whole. Went about two years between my last coolant change and only changed it because the loop was torn down.


----------



## plywood99 (Nov 26, 2012)

I initially went for water cooling for the performance, to get every bit out of my hardware that I could.
It even became a nice little hobby for me. Doing total DIY systems and even going to manufacture with my own block design, as in my avatar. It's been a total blast and a good way to relax and use up some time.
Now I do it for the combination of performance with acceptable noise. My rig is very much quieter these days compared to my first forays into water cooling. 

Heck my current setup is a modded Antec 920 that has a res, a Koolance 7970 full cover block, 240 and 120 rads, with pwm modded gentle typhoons. It's a overclocking beast and is FAR quieter than the 7970 stock heatsink could ever think of being.


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info mate. Previously I was running with high CFM fans and for filters, I'm using stockings, great because they don't seem to impede air intake (until they get clogged with dust) and they don't let much dust through (last time I had to clean the internals was a bit over 8 months ago). 

Biggest problem with that is 1: making the filters (gotta make a cardboard frame), and 2: store clerks look at you funny when you buy stockings.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 26, 2012)

I run pure distilled water. Haven't flushed my loop in 2 years. Still crystal clear. I'll be flushing soon though, only because I got new goodies to install.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2012)

Wile E said:


> I run pure distilled water. Haven't flushed my loop in 2 years. Still crystal clear. I'll be flushing soon though, only because I got new goodies to install.



What did you get?


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, do tell.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 26, 2012)

since i have my xeon setup i haven't flushed it  i only added like 200/300 ml pure car coolant every thing else is condensed water from my dryer


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 26, 2012)

Does that really work with no ill effect? The Car Coolant I mean. Like if I used pure car coolant, would I run into any issues like corrosion or mucking?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2012)

you don't need much, maybe like half a cap full and use it for the anti corrosive and anti fungal/algal additives.

I used to use a product called Water Wetter, any additive is basically fine, but I usually just use water. Last rig ran for well over a year with only dusting of the fans and rad. There was some evaporation in that time but almost not enough to notice really, just the level in the res was slightly lower when the loop was off.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 26, 2012)

Heldelance said:


> Does that really work with no ill effect? The Car Coolant I mean. Like if I used pure car coolant, would I run into any issues like corrosion or mucking?



Car coolant is much to thick to be used pure. Most anyone should go even with cold water setups is about 25%.


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, now all I need to do is save up the dough for a new GPU and a W/C system.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 26, 2012)

HammerON said:


> What did you get?



Danger Den full cover block for the 580, some black tubing, and thinking of swapping over to the D5's I have laying around in both loops. Just need another res.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2012)

Cool. I am getting ready to put the i7 970 back under water, but not the GPU's or motherboard. I am going to wait until I upgrade


----------



## radrok (Nov 26, 2012)

Wile E said:


> I run pure distilled water. Haven't flushed my loop in 2 years. Still crystal clear. I'll be flushing soon though, only because I got new goodies to install.



Pure distilled or Pure Bidistilled?

Thanks, I might drop my Aquacomputer coolant which is awesome but man it costs something like 30-40 Eur every flush.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 26, 2012)

Because an AIO was in my price range on a new cooler.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2012)

radrok said:


> Pure distilled or Pure Bidistilled?
> 
> Thanks, I might drop my Aquacomputer coolant which is awesome but man it costs something like 30-40 Eur every flush.



Just regular distilled that costs less than $1 at Walmart.


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 27, 2012)

I also use distilled water, with just a silver coil to keep it clean.

Works great and so much cheaper than the bottled coolant stuff.


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2012)

Dunno about the silver in your loop, do you have any nickel plated part? 

A Koolance rep said to me that I shouldn't mix silver with nickel.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 27, 2012)

never heard anything about it and never had any problem.

don't think it hurts nickel, only algae.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 27, 2012)

radrok said:


> A Koolance rep said to me that I shouldn't mix silver with nickel.



I have never heard this either though I don't time to Google right now. However, I will say that just because dude works for Koolance (or whomever) doesn't necessarily mean he knows wtf he is talking about, whether this particular piece of info turns out to be true or not.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

I read one time someone was blaming the silver for the nickel plating being crap and coming off (I think it was EK, not sure), don't remember when or where, but I read from many others that it's completely fine to mix them.  However, my nickel gpu block seems to be crap, and though it may be because of the silver coil, I would much more likely attribute it to the crap EK nickel plating job


----------



## HammerON (Nov 27, 2012)

It was EK either last year or the year before (can't remember). Got me worried and I took my loop apart and checked my EK Supreme Nickel waterblock and found no corrosion
Interesting threads:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1269138/kill-coil-and-nickel-plating-ok/20
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...Corrosion-Nickel-chrome-PT-nuke-PHN-or-silver

There was even a news post on TPU:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147407&highlight=EK+corrosion


----------



## Heldelance (Nov 28, 2012)

Turns out a mate of mine replaced this radiator for his car for a higher performance one. He now has a copper radiator (previously in an Impreza STI) spare. If I can find space for this, I might just use it.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I also use distilled water, with just a silver coil to keep it clean.
> 
> Works great and so much cheaper than the bottled coolant stuff.



Oh yeah, forgot about the little chunks of silver in my reservoirs. I use those as well.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 28, 2012)

Wile E said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the little chunks of silver in my reservoirs. I use those as well.



I put large chunks of diamonds and other rare gems in my reservoir.





(kidding; I know you meant because silver kills bacteria and algae.)


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 28, 2012)

Options 1, 2, and for overclocking of course!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 30, 2012)

The lovely australian summer. This is in C.....


----------



## Heldelance (Dec 4, 2012)

Urgh, don't remind me of that day! I spent almost all of it asleep since it was so damned hot.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 4, 2012)

Heldelance said:


> Urgh, don't remind me of that day! I spent almost all of it asleep since it was so damned hot.


, And it thunders in the night....
Another rare aussie found.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2012)

Move to Alaska


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Move to Alaska
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121204/Capture021.jpg


Though that makes you exempt from overclocking challenges


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2012)

Been water cooling for about 5 years, however this is the first time I have had a case that accomodates radiators


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Been water cooling for about 5 years, however this is the first time I have had a case that accomodates radiators
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121204/New Home.jpg


aka, get a big ass rad.


----------



## Heldelance (Dec 4, 2012)

Man I'd love to live out somewhere cold like that! Maybe not quite as cold but somewhere where even in deep summer, it only ever hits 18C tops.

Trying to plan out my watercooling build because the radiator is an RX480 (the Haf 932 can only fit the RX360). Everything else fits but I'll need to drill a hole on the side of the case to link the radiator.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a Feser Monsta / Monsta Lite 420 Xchanger Triple 140mm, however it would not fit
This EK Coolstream XT rad is working just fine
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xt-360.html


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 4, 2012)

Heldelance said:


> Man I'd love to live out somewhere cold like that! Maybe not quite as cold but somewhere where even in deep summer, it only ever hits 18C tops.
> 
> Trying to plan out my watercooling build because the radiator is an RX480 (the Haf 932 can only fit the RX360). Everything else fits but I'll need to drill a hole on the side of the case to link the radiator.


London? Save yourself the trouble, just put a 120 infront. I'll prolly change my H100 to the NZXT kraken 280 when pc case gear gets it in, apparently march.....


----------



## phoen (Dec 4, 2012)

Heldelance said:


> Man I'd love to live out somewhere cold like that! Maybe not quite as cold but somewhere where even in deep summer, it only ever hits 18C tops.
> 
> Trying to plan out my watercooling build because the radiator is an RX480 (the Haf 932 can only fit the RX360). Everything else fits but I'll need to drill a hole on the side of the case to link the radiator.



Right now in Belgium, Brussels, 3°C .


----------



## Wile E (Dec 4, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Been water cooling for about 5 years, however this is the first time I have had a case that accomodates radiators
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121204/New Home.jpg



I got one last year (iirc).

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=product_info&cPath=103_467&products_id=25681


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2012)

Wile E said:


> I got one last year (iirc).
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=product_info&cPath=103_467&products_id=25681



That is not a case! That is a really nice techstation. I was using one for the last couple years


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 4, 2012)

My reason would be the first two and maybe the third one too, but while most would have it for overclocking (it would appear) I got mine just because it requires less maintenance in the long term and if you decided to change RAM it is a lot easier to do as there isn't a large copper or aluminium cooling tower in the way like you would have with air CPU coolers.

Also a water cooler is generally easier to clean than a air cooler and the performance I've had from my past and current water coolers have always been good to the point that the performance from a water cooler is what I consider to be normal rather than good or very good when I first started to use water cooling.


----------



## mmmb.mp (Dec 31, 2012)

I never knew u'all went to using liquid..On computers... until I heard/seen a fail on youtubeyO'..that kinda made me think about my job that of hydraulics and fluid flow, to include cooling heat sensistive elements and sealing/guarding against the enemy. So, to me this has opened a new.."What Now"..Liquid Nitro on a chip..BadAxx, but not always ready available to keep ur what nots cooled. Then there is that damn refrigerator ice up with an excuse to be used??


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

hammeron said:


> been water cooling for about 5 years, however this is the first time i have had a case that accomodates radiators
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121204/new home.jpg



whyunowatercoolgpus ?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

mmmb.mp said:


> I never knew u'all went to using liquid..On computers... until I heard/seen a fail on youtubeyO'..that kinda made me think about my job that of hydraulics and fluid flow, to include cooling heat sensistive elements and sealing/guarding against the enemy. So, to me this has opened a new.."What Now"..Liquid Nitro on a chip..BadAxx, but not always ready available to keep ur what nots cooled. Then there is that damn refrigerator ice up with an excuse to be used??



NON NONSENSICAL POST IS NONSENSICAL 
aru drunk ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Been water cooling for about 5 years, however this is the first time I have had a case that accomodates radiators
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121204/New Home.jpg



That is one clean ass setup! 

Im getting a switch 810, Maelstrom res, MCP35X, new fittings because i want to go to bigger tubing, 360 rad, and XSPC Raystorm for my rig. A new project I have been planning to near in a few months. Probaby around the end of February.

Oh and ill be including Carbon Fiber vinyl in the project.


----------



## Go To Sleep (Dec 31, 2012)

I voted for it is quieter. Also I'd like to add that it looks nicer inside (if you have a transparent side panel). It's also quite exciting to build your own water cooled system, especially for the first time.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2012)

Noise and performance. Even though i'm using only a closed water loop (Antec H2O 920), the performance gain is incredible. Much higher overclock (400MHz higher than before at 4,2GHz) and i can use it with the lowest fan RPM so it's much higher performance at much lower noise. I don't even have to increase fan speeds anymore and the case internal temperature is now much lower.
One of the best investments that i've made into PC imo.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 31, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Noise and performance. Even though i'm using only a closed water loop (Antec H2O 920), the performance gain is incredible. Much higher overclock (400MHz higher than before at 4,2GHz) and i can use it with the lowest fan RPM so it's much higher performance at much lower noise. I don't even have to increase fan speeds anymore and the case internal temperature is now much lower.
> One of the best investments that i've made into PC imo.



This reminds me I need to sell mine, I only used it for 4 months. Thanks.


----------



## mmmb.mp (Jan 2, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> NON NONSENSICAL POST IS NONSENSICAL
> aru drunk ?



Ahhh R.Iam.hiccup..u cheerz the beers, Nope..what didja miss on the statement. Sorry ya couldn't relate to the screwy keyboard punch I made. Cooling to use Lik Wid NitroGiN..is not practicle, but can be done if u have case that allows that./..PERIOD


----------



## mmmb.mp (Jan 2, 2013)

Ohh..Snap.Word,.. u watching sweet daddy dee? "Wut" haha lol.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I went Watercooling cause I love my office nice and hot...
I started watercooling when the FX60 came out. Chip was hot and I wanted to max the crap out of it. Soon after Intel came along with the Q6600 and we all know how hot that bugger was.
Still using the same pump, but since then my swiftech kit has long since been upgraded to superior blocks and rads.
The Swiftech kit was a nice way to get wet for the first time, and would still recommend it to any first timer wanting to test the waters.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 6, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> The Swiftech kit was a nice way to get wet for the first time, and would still recommend it to any first timer wanting to test the waters.


That is just a golden phrase. To the signature!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought an old school Koolance water cooling case. This is my first venture into Wc. So far so good. This is a win xp play with rig and not my main. But I am thinking of going water on my main rig.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 6, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> That is just a golden phrase. To the signature!




my first sig'd quote


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 6, 2013)

I wanted to spank the granny out of my phenom II 945,not content with just getting wet,i got wet and cold,very cold at the same time..it also helped to silence my noisy as hell gtx 470s )

FWIW I got 4.18ghz/4 ghz cpu nb and god only knows what out of the 470s but the cold killed 'em in the end..

It didn't cost much in parts to get wet,but the bill from running a 5k btu a/c unit all the time was a shocker..

In hindsight,3 years on and i'm still using some of the w/c parts,but OCcing sandybridge is nowhere near as much fun,even if it is much faster at stock.


----------

